# Problema primo avvio - mini-itx epia M10000 [RISOLTO]

## pines

Ciao a tutti,

sono un nuovo utente linux e per cominciare sono partito con Gentoo, quella piu facile   :Smile: 

sono quasi 2 settimane che sto impazzendo per l'installazione di gentoo, su una scheda madre epia M10000. Ho scaricato il cd universale da 700mb x86 versione 2005.1 , kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 .

Ho seguito fedelmente il manuale di installazione, su un hd da 40 gb,  ho compilato il kernel con Genkernel all(alla fine della comp. mi dice di inserire l'opzione vga=791 e spalsh=silent nel bootloader),  Grub come bootloader e scrivo il grub.conf .

faccio il reboot ,fin qui tutto bene mi esce la schermata del menu del bootloader ma quando va per avviarsi appena legge il file del kernel mi dice che il codice video è errato e mi dice di inserirlo a mano .

Nella schermata del boot loader si puo entare in riga di comando e modificare la riga di avvio, guardate ho provato quasi tutto quello che era scritto sul manuale, il sistema pare che si avvia con vga=0x***  ma a video dopo i primi passi e le ultime righe che si leggono sono quelle riguardanti alla vesafb: *** ecc. . perchè si vede un pallino alla riga 0 dello schermo che si muove  poi si ferma, alla cieca inserisco user e password poi digito reboot ed il sistema si riavvia .  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ho provato la reinstallazione da zero su di un'altro hard disk da 4 gb, ma mi ha fatto la stessa cosa, pero impostanto a mano vga=0x314 mè partito poi non si vede il bootloader è tutto nero .

ecco la riga completa :

```
 kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6  ram_size=32768 real_root=/dev/hda3 root/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc vga=0x314 splash=silent,fadein 
```

naturalmente non ero contento vorrei sapere dove sbaglio, ho preso l'altro hd da 40 gb su cui non ero riuscito ed ho fatto l'installazione daccapo ed ho inserito gli stessi parametri ma niente da fare stesso errore anche modificando a mano nix.

Per un settaggio ottimale i settings CFLAG  e CHOST ho trovato un sito  : epiawiki naturalmente li ho provati ma con lo stesso risultato.

Grazie 

CiauuzzLast edited by pines on Wed Mar 08, 2006 10:35 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## wildancer

Posso solo suggerirti di compilare il kernel a mano e poi, magari leggendoti qualche guida, attivare il framebuffer, dato che è sicuramente quello il tuo problema... a quanto so non molti qui usano genkernel, se proprio vuoi utilizzarlo guarda nel man se c'è un'opzione per disabilitare l'autoconfigurazione del fb!

ben venuto (non sono certo in diritto di salutarti per prmo come gentooista dato che ultimamente sono un latitante del forum, ma qualcuno deve pur farlo   :Wink:  )

----------

## Luca89

Puoi anche non mettere il parametro vga, il sistema parte lo stesso.

----------

## pines

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Puoi anche non mettere il parametro vga, il sistema parte lo stesso.

 

Ciao

ho provato ma non parte .

Grazie

Ciauuzz

----------

## pines

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Posso solo suggerirti di compilare il kernel a mano e poi, magari leggendoti qualche guida, attivare il framebuffer, dato che è sicuramente quello il tuo problema... a quanto so non molti qui usano genkernel, se proprio vuoi utilizzarlo guarda nel man se c'è un'opzione per disabilitare l'autoconfigurazione del fb!
> 
> ben venuto (non sono certo in diritto di salutarti per prmo come gentooista dato che ultimamente sono un latitante del forum, ma qualcuno deve pur farlo   )

 

Ciao

ho provato anche la compilazione a mano un paio di volte ma la compilazione non va a buon fine, ritorna a l prompt dopo in errore di codice del tipo if ..... , penso che sia un problema di settaggio.

farò come dici tu provero a  compilarlo a mano, ora ora ho rifatto le partizione e sto caricando lo stage.

Grazie

Ciauuz

----------

## Luca89

 *pines wrote:*   

> Ciao
> 
> ho provato anche la compilazione a mano un paio di volte ma la compilazione non va a buon fine, ritorna a l prompt dopo in errore di codice del tipo if ..... , penso che sia un problema di settaggio.
> 
> farò come dici tu provero a  compilarlo a mano, ora ora ho rifatto le partizione e sto caricando lo stage.
> ...

 

Visto che sei nuovo di linux è meglio che eviti di configurare il kernel a mano, genkernel c'è proprio per questo. Visto che hai riformattato ti consiglio di partere con uno stage3 della 2006.0. Comunque da quella riga di grub io toglierei ram_size vga e splash. Inoltre non è che hai dimenticato di mettere il parametro per l'initramfs?

----------

## wildancer

mh... se sei nuovo consiglio anche di provare l'istaller grafico, così ci dici com'è  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pines

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Visto che sei nuovo di linux è meglio che eviti di configurare il kernel a mano, genkernel c'è proprio per questo. 

 

Si è proprio difficile ho provato un paio di volte ma senza buon fine.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Visto che hai riformattato ti consiglio di partere con uno stage3 della 2006.0.

 

Mi sembra che era instabile o di test .

Ora ho visto bene lo scarico e lo provo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Comunque da quella riga di grub io toglierei ram_size vga e splash. 

 

Ok

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Inoltre non è che hai dimenticato di mettere il parametro per l'initramfs?

 

No è la riga dopo il richiamo al kernel.

Grazie

CiauuzzLast edited by pines on Wed Mar 01, 2006 7:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pines

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> mh... se sei nuovo consiglio anche di provare l'istaller grafico, così ci dici com'è 

 

Non l'ho presente, mi dici come fare o dove scaricarlo ?

Grazie

Ciauuzz

----------

## Luca89

E' entrato in vigore per ora solo su x86 con la nuova 2006.0. Via bittorrent lo puoi scaricare da qua, è il primo della lista.

----------

## pines

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> E' entrato in vigore per ora solo su x86 con la nuova 2006.0. Via bittorrent lo puoi scaricare da qua, è il primo della lista.

 

Non uso il bittorrent ma il cugino   :Smile: 

Ho messo a scaricare il cd 2006.0 versione x86 da 700 mb, vediamo se c'è la fa in un paio di ore.  :Confused: 

Grazie

Ciauuzz

----------

## pines

Ho fatto partire la versione 2006.0, parte il live cd con un'interfaccia grafica .

In poche parole anche qui non riesco ad installare, cioè c'è una procedura guidata per l'inst.ne ma quando do il via all'inizio dell'installzione, si blocca e non prosegue. Comunque ho mollato. Sono ritornato alla vecchia 2005.1 ma niente da fare sempre lo stesso errore.

In rete ho trovato della patch kernel per la mia scheda madre ma non sono riuscito a pactharlo , ho la 2.6.12 r6 ho provato con la 2.6.13 epia, e 2.6.14 epia ma mi dice che la pacth non è compatibile .

Chiedo aiuto a qualche anima gentile che ha la mia stessa mobo una mini-itx epia m10000,  le procedure esatte per l'installazione file di config. ed eventuali patch.

grazie 

ciauuzz

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ciao pines, allora, visto che che nuovo di gentoo, ti consiglio di ripartire da zero, un passo alla volta, così ti possiamo dare una mano al volo, altrimenti è difficile venirne a capo.

anche io ho una via epia e funziona tutto (quello che mi serve...) sicuramente il tuo problema dipende dalla compilazione del kernel, e non vedo alternative che farla a mano.

se inizialmente non riesci a far andare il frambuffer, non ti preoccupare, quello lo puoi aggiustare successivamente.

adesso ti posto il config del mio kernel, che è il 2.6.14-gentoo-r5, dovrebbe andare beneanche per kernel poco più recenti.

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.14-gentoo-r5

# Sun Feb  5 10:31:59 2006

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

CONFIG_MVIAC3_2=y

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_ALIGNMENT_16=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

CONFIG_DCDBAS=m

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE=y

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

CONFIG_IRDA=m

#

# IrDA protocols

#

# CONFIG_IRLAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRNET is not set

# CONFIG_IRCOMM is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA is not set

#

# IrDA options

#

# CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

#

# SIR device drivers

#

# CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR is not set

#

# Dongle support

#

#

# Old SIR device drivers

#

# CONFIG_IRPORT_SIR is not set

#

# Old Serial dongle support

#

#

# FIR device drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_ALI_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_VLSI_FIR is not set

CONFIG_VIA_FIR=m

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP_TXCRC=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA24XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_AMDTP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

# CONFIG_I2O_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_BONDING=m

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Wan interfaces

#

CONFIG_WAN=y

# CONFIG_DSCC4 is not set

# CONFIG_LANMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_SYNCPPP is not set

# CONFIG_HDLC is not set

# CONFIG_DLCI is not set

CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_CYCLADES_SYNC is not set

# CONFIG_SBNI is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia Capabilities Port drivers

#

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

#

# Video For Linux

#

#

# Video Adapters

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP=m

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_SOFT_CURSOR=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_7x14 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_10x18 is not set

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=m

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM=m

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_OBSOLETE_OSS_USB_DRIVER is not set

#

# USB Bluetooth TTY can only be used with disabled Bluetooth subsystem

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_W9968CF is not set

CONFIG_USB_PWC=m

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

# CONFIG_MMC_WBSD is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# SN Devices

#

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_RELAYFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_AES=y

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

ti consiglio di sostituire il file che ha in /usr/src/linux/.config con questo, poi monti la partizione di boot, e dalla posizione /usr/src/linux/ dai:

```
make && make modules && make modules_install && make install
```

(non è detto che questo sia il sitema migliore, ma sono niubbo anche io)

dopo il comando make install ti trovi nella directory di boot questi file:

```
 # ls /boot/

System.map                        config.old

System.map-2.6.14-gentoo-r5      grub

System.map-2.6.14-gentoo-r5.old  grubcircle.xpm.gz

System.map.old                    livecd-2005.1-800x600

boot                              lost+found

cbg2.xpm.gz                       vmlinuz

config                            vmlinuz-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

config-2.6.14-gentoo-r5          vmlinuz-2.6.14-gentoo-r5.old

config-2.6.14-gentoo-r5.old      vmlinuz.old

```

(escluso i file per lo spalsh)

poi editi il file di conf di grub così:

```
#

# Sample boot menu configuration file

#

# Boot automatically after 30 secs.

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/grubcircle2.xpm.gz 

# By default, boot the first entry.

default 1

# For booting Windows NT or Windows95

title Windows XP SP2 Professional di M*****

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader  +1

# For loading DOS if Windows NT is installed

# chainload /bootsect.dos

title  Gentoo 2005.0 GNU/Linux Kernel 2.6 (current-con splash)

root (hd0,1)

kernel /vmlinuz ro root=/dev/hda6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/splash-livecd-2005.1-1024x768

title  Gentoo 2005.0 GNU/Linux Kernel 2.6 (current-senza splash)

root (hd0,1)

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda6

title Gentoo 2005.0 GNU/Linux 2.6.11 (ripristino)

root (hd0,1)

kernel /vmlinuz.old root=/dev/hda6

# For installing GRUB into the hard disk

title Install GRUB into the hard disk

root    (hd0,0)

setup   (hd0)

# Change the colors.

title Change the colors

color light-green/brown blink-red/blue

```

naturalmente devi mettere le partizioni che usi tu, io ho un dualboot con win, quindi la situazione è questa, intanto fallo andare senza splash, poi si vedrà.

se ci sono problemi fammi sapere. ciao

----------

## pines

 :Very Happy: 

Benissimo molte grazie , ora provo e ti fò sapere .

Ciao

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

figurati!   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> mh... se sei nuovo consiglio anche di provare l'istaller grafico, così ci dici com'è 

 

Non mi sembra il consiglio migliore da dare: "usa l'installer grafico, se non funziona o hai problemi raccontaceli cosí noi <<esperti>> evitiamo di provarlo".

Proprio perché é nuovo sarebbe il caso continuasse con qualcosa di ben conosciuto e testato come l'installazione normale, no?

----------

## pines

 :Very Happy: 

FINALMENTE vedo la luce, dopo pero con non pochi problemi

Il primo è stato il file di configurazione del kernel che caricandolo non lo accettava perchè dava alcune righe di errore ed ho dovuto farlo tutto a mano, 3 ore , poi sempre dopo il comando make modules_install esce brutalmente .

Comunque ho  creato il file grub.conf e ci ho inserito anche questa riga

```
kernel /vmlinuz ro root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 

```

ed ho dovuto cancellare questa perchè mi diceva file non trovato

```
initrd /boot/splash-livecd-2005.1-1024x768 
```

All'avvio tutto buio, premendo invio parte e si vede lo schermo con strani caratteri e   :Very Happy:   poi finalmente il boot ma all riga checking all filesystem mi dice fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda1 (che è la partizione di boot) .

Un passo è stato già fatto ......

----------

## randomaze

 *pines wrote:*   

> All'avvio tutto buio, premendo invio parte e si vede lo schermo con strani caratteri e    poi finalmente il boot ma all riga checking all filesystem mi dice fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda1 (che è la partizione di boot) .

 

Cosa contiene il file /etc/fstab?

----------

## pines

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *pines wrote:*   All'avvio tutto buio, premendo invio parte e si vede lo schermo con strani caratteri e    poi finalmente il boot ma all riga checking all filesystem mi dice fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda1 (che è la partizione di boot) . 
> 
> Cosa contiene il file /etc/fstab?

 

Si grazie ho controllato questo file ed avevo un errore di scrittura  sulla partizione di boot avevo scritto hda al posto di hda1 .

Per me è OK 

a parte all'inizio, cioè  schermata della scelta del profilo

ora si è aviato fino al login .

Un Grazie a tutti ed 

particolare Ciccio Bueo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

finalmente, dopo 760 messaggi ho dato un consiglio utile!   :Wink: 

per l'initrd, dipende dal fatto che ho installato il gensplash, che probabilmente è la stessa causa del fatto che non ti prendeva il file di conf del kernel (che ricordo è un file "nascosto", quindi il nome parte con il punto ".config").

 :Very Happy: 

----------

